# Need Ideas for a Buffer Setup - Any pictures?



## FordTrax (Mar 15, 2012)

I would like to set up a buffing system.   I don't want one based on my lathe - just another thing to change over.  I would like something set up pretty much all the time.   I don't see investing big dollars in this just to buff some wood/plastics.   

I was thinking maybe I could find an old bench grinder - like a 6" and put 5" buffing wheels on it to slow it down a bit.  I think most are 3450 rpms and that is a little fast I think for buffing.

Do any of you use a bench grinder set up - how did you set it up and how is it working?   Any other ideas for a setup would be appreciated.   How about some pictures!


----------



## JohnGreco (Mar 15, 2012)

Do you mean something like this?
Apprentice Buffing System - Woodturners Catalog - Woodworking tools and supplies specializing in woodturning.


----------



## wizard (Mar 15, 2012)

Justin (Timebandit) steered me towards this thread:

http://www.penturners.org/forum/f30/buffing-kicked-up-notch-55476/

It's George (Texatdurango)'s method and works really well for me.

He suggested a 6 "dedicated buffer from Harbor Freight. About $45 with 20% off coupon.
6" Buffer

From Caswell:

Buffing compounds: Around $30
Plastic Buffing Compound P-112 - Specialty Buffing Compounds - Buffing/Polishing - Caswell Inc
http://www.caswellplating.com/buffi...ds/plastic-glo-ultra-fine-dry-grade-p-22.htmlPlastic-Glo P-22 - Specialty Buffing Compounds - Buffing/Polishing - Caswell Inc

Canton Flannel wheels: Around $12 for two sets. 
Canton Flannel Wheels - Buffing Wheels - Buffing/Polishing - Caswell Inc


.
Doc


----------



## gimpy (Mar 15, 2012)

To me, the Beall system for the lathe is a great, it isn't any harder to change over then it is to change pen set ups.  Too, you will be saving some money, as you don't have another motor to burn out or have a piece that you won't be happy with.....one end of the beall system has a #2MT and the other end a center point for the tail stock end....also, if your lathe has variable speed, you can slow it down to the speed you desire...this is  only my thought throught my experience in woodturnging...hope this helps


----------



## brownsfn2 (Mar 15, 2012)

I followed the thread that Wizard mentioned but I have not bought the HF buffer yet.  I put my caswell buffs on threaded rod for the lathe.  It is a pain to mount it on the lathe every time I need to buff but it works really well.

The compounds you get from Caswell are really great and once you buy them you will probably have enough for a lifetime.  The bars are huge.

The buffs from Caswell are really nice though and very affordable.  I started out with the two wheel pen buffing system with the blue compound but did not like the quality.  Now I only use that for trustone since I don't want to turn my caswell buffs black. ;-)


----------



## dabeeler (Mar 15, 2012)

I got the Beal Buff kit that has the adapter.  Got an old motor, 1725 rpm and used a 4X4 post to make a stand for the buff system.  Drilled a hole on each of three sides of the post to keep the buffing wheels handy for quick change, keep tripolee wheel on one side, white diamond wheel on another side and and the wax wheel on the third side.  Added a toggle switch and had a setup that is easy to move if need be.  I have also added the bowl buffs to the system.  By having the motor mounted to a small wooden platform on top of the post allows for fairly large items to be buffed.  Works well for me.


----------



## mredburn (Mar 15, 2012)

I have two 1hp 3450 rp motors set up on a lasy susan with a board in between to sererate them and a seperate switch on top of the board  in the middle for each  motor. I have a pin I  Use to lock it in place. WHen I need to use different wheels I just pull the pin rotate the lazy susan to the set up I need and repin it. I keep 4 different buffs ready to use that way. It was a set up I used when I had my jewelry repair and casting business. I actually had a 3rd buffer set up as well. That let me have 1 for tripoli, 1 for whinte diamond and 1 for rouge.  Since I rarely if ever use tripoli any more I retired the spare one.


----------



## dogcatcher (Mar 15, 2012)

I mounted my buffing heels on 1/2" bolts with the head of the bolt cut off.  A bolt 4" long, 2 nuts and 2 washers cost $1 and change, a set of 3 cost less than $5.  Using my drill chuck in the headstock and the tailstock to keep the drill chuck in place only takes a few seconds to set up.  Switching the wheels also only takes a few seconds.   The compound and wheels I picked up at Caswell Plating.  It all fits in it's own plastic shoe box, right next to the lathe.  The shoe box keeps it all together and clean.


----------



## Rick_G (Mar 15, 2012)

I use an old 5" grinder as a buffer.  For small stuff like pens it works great, with the high speed I just use a very light touch.  Not much good for anything other than pens though because the motor housing is to close for anything larger.


----------



## alphageek (Mar 15, 2012)

I use the Harbor Freight one... Works great, sits just to the left of my lathe.


----------



## Rokon15 (Mar 15, 2012)

I bought a Harbor Freight Mini lathe on sale and plan to use it as a dedicated buffer. Not done yet but plan to use the 3 buffer wheel setup. This gives the option of utilizing it as a lathe for finishing or whatever configuration where a second small lathe would be handy.


----------

